#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-12
<hads> ibeardslee: What are you trying to do?
<ibeardslee> hads: trying to gather the parts equivilent to http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MSUMP
<ibeardslee> although going for the mindkits tutorial packs is another way of getting a variety of parts to play and learn with
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> MORNING :)
 * chilts is in a happy mood this morning
<chilts> and I'm not sure why ... the grindstone is _still_ there!
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-13
<ojwb> hmm, is there anything happening for software freedom day in wellington this year?
<ojwb> http://softwarefreedomday.org.nz/Wellington is kind of vague, and the feeds seem to have last updated just under a year ago
<ibeardslee> ojwb: there was some discussion at the NZOSS agm about what could be done.  There was talk of a gathering of some sort .. but not to the same scale as previous years
<ajmitch> is it like asking when the ubuntu-nz loco is going to do something?
<ojwb> the events the last few years have been pretty substantial
<ibeardslee> yeah .. but feel free to step in
<ojwb> though I realise it's a significant effort to pull them together
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: that requires imagination & some effort
<ibeardslee> which I lack to some degree
<ajmitch> you're not the only one
<ajmitch> if someone does have loco ideas, I'm sure we'd support them :)
<ojwb> come on baby, do the loco motion!
<ibeardslee> .. .. except ojwb's idea
<chilts> lol
<karora> Yeah, SFD has had a couple of capable organisers for the last few years, but it does seem to burn them out!
<snail> is there a link to how to upgrade a desktop to 11.10 before the official release? I want the graceful upgrade by GUI tools rather than the CD image
<snail> d'oh. found it.
<ibeardslee> the CD is gui installable
<ibeardslee> it'd pick up there are new packages and check to see if you want to upgrade
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: isn't that just for the alternate cd?
<ibeardslee> don't think so .. I'm sure when I had a oneiric desktop iso for one of the betas it asked me if I wanted to update natty
 * ajmitch could be wrong, but had thought that only the alternate image contained .debs, which would make upgrading from the desktop image a bit harder
<ajmitch> I very rarely see the installer these days
 * ibeardslee could be wrong as well .. so many isos
 * karora just downgraded to 11.04...
<karora> Well, for Heather's new laptop.
<karora> 11.10 just turned into instantly into a whole pile of fail.
<ajmitch> what blew up?
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morena
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> karora: what happened?
<karora> The unity-2d thing was just totally useless.
<karora> Things were crashing every 20 seconds or so, repeatedly.
<ojwb> morning
<karora> I had to use the 'nomodeset' option in order to boot, so there was no 3d driver active.
<ojwb> karora: my impression was that unity wasn't really ready to be pushed out to the world in 11.10
<karora> It was strange though, even things like icons were missing until I installed some of the icon packages from gnome.
<ojwb> you can just uninstall it and get a more normal gnome environment though
<karora> I tried using the fglrx drivers and just got a big square piece of screen corruption for a cursor.
<ibeardslee> ojwb: 11.04 or 11.10 ?
 * ojwb sshes in to check
<ojwb> oh, 11.04, yeah
<ojwb> 11.10 isn't released yet of course
<ojwb> sorry for the confusion
<ojwb> can you not get normal gnome in 11.10?
<ibeardslee> I'm finding that although signs of being incomplete, the 11.10 unity (2d) is behaving fairly well.
<ibeardslee> the 'ubuntu standard' has been removed from the default options
<ibeardslee> unity is growing on me
<ojwb> hmm, I think I might be switching the old machines to debian then
<ibeardslee> Mint is another option to consider
<ajmitch> removed from default options != removed from archive, afaik
<ibeardslee> it uses a bunch of ubuntu repos, but puts a gnome interface on it
<ojwb> tbh unity didn't get much of a chance to impress me given it didn't really seem to work
<ajmitch> they've apparantly tried to keep the 'classic' interface still working
<ojwb> but I'm not sure I want a major change in how my desktop works
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: oh, I thought there was a plan to remove it with 11.10
<ajmitch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2011-September/012885.html
<ojwb> so apparently canonical invested "multiple hours" in keeping it working
<ajmitch> one frustrated developer replying to people's misinformation & miscommunication
<ojwb> yeah, it just seemed a slightly underwhelming amount of time
<ojwb> it is good that they haven't just dropped support for it though
<ajmitch> did you expect weeks of work put in to make the non-default desktop work?
<ajmitch> this is ubuntu, there are only about 13 weeks from UDS to feature freeze :)
<ojwb> well, that's calendar weeks not man weeks
<ajmitch> right, and the desktop team is relatively small compared to the team that actually works on unity
<ajmitch> it's a bit of an odd split
<ojwb> not sure I really expect anything particularly, but I think dropping support would have been a strategic misstep on their part
<ajmitch> yeah, I think it would have pissed off a few people to just drop it altogether
<ajmitch> I don't know how much love gnome-panel & friends are getting upstream these days
<snail> maybe it's part of a sekret plan to drive desktop users back to debian...
<ajmitch> where people get to use gnome-shell?
<ojwb> it would also seem odd to support KDE and XFCE as choices but not Gnome
<chilts> morning :)
 * thumper laments
<thumper> the whole unity in 11.04 thing was very political
<thumper> which code shouldn't be
<thumper> but often gets caught up with
<thumper> I can attest to unity being better in oneiric
<thumper> at least on the memory side
<thumper> as I've spent most of the last two months fixing memory leaks
<thumper> and I've run out of ones to find for now
<thumper> as long as no one commits, or does things I didn't think of :)
<snail> thumper: the thing is to stop people committing...
<thumper> :-)
<thumper> I have to say that my initial response to the new alt-tab was WHY?
<thumper> but I'm used to it now
<thumper> and I kinda like it
<thumper> especially when you use it in conjunction with alt-`
<ibeardslee> hmm it hides behind my windows
<thumper> that has hopefully been fixed now
<thumper> it is a compiz bug
<ajmitch> thumper: does this mean you get to relax for a month or so if there are no leaks left? :)
<thumper> our compiz person is pretty confident with it
 * ibeardslee just finished updating and rebooting
<thumper> ajmitch: no... not yet
 * ajmitch has his laptop at hom eat the moment upgrading to maverick
<thumper> ibeardslee: I'm pretty sure it hasn't been packaged yet
<ojwb> are the non-LTS releases essentially to be regarded as "development snapshots" these days?
<ajmitch> & maybe I'll upgrade to natty tonight
<ibeardslee> thumper: ahh ok
<ajmitch> ojwb: I'd hope not
<thumper> ojwb: they shouldn't be
<ajmitch> much effort does go into making them work still
<ajmitch> it's just never enough to make all the bugs disappear :)
<thumper> heh, aint that the truth
<thumper> although I have to admit that the dx team is getting more time to fix bugs this cycle
<ojwb> it does seem there are too many live releases for the man power
<thumper> apparently there was no bug fix time last time due to rushing it in
<thumper> ojwb: we're growing :)
<thumper> which isn't a quick fix
<thumper> any strong C++ people looking for work?
<ajmitch> I wonder if scott's writeup of his vision for the release cycle will get much discussion at UDS :)
<thumper> I'm looking for more people in my TZ :)
<thumper> I didn't read it
<thumper> care to summarise?
<ajmitch> 6-month release cycle is bad due to how canonical's performance bonuses encourage people to get stuff in by feature freeze
<ajmitch> his proposal seems to be for more of a rolling release
<ajmitch> & that time-based releases shouldn't mean trying to jam as much into each release that's half-done as possible
<ojwb> thumper: well, my C++ is good, but I think I'd probably find canonical more frustrating from the inside than the outside
<ojwb> not really sure I want a real job either
<thumper> ojwb: heh
<ajmitch> my c++ skills are poor, as you know :)
<mwhudson> my c++ skills have spent at least a decade rusting
<thumper> ojwb: what do you do now?
<mwhudson> which is quite a frightening thing to realize
<thumper> mwhudson: you don't count
<ojwb> thumper: xapian stuff
<ibeardslee> I never learnt c++
<mwhudson> thumper: heh, why not? :)
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you've probably done more than the few weeks I did with it at uni
<thumper> mwhudson: unless you want to move to dx?
<thumper> mwhudson: I'd have you
<mwhudson> thumper: not really, no
<thumper> we could brush that rust off
<ajmitch> though at one point I did actually do some C++ with Qt for fun
<thumper> mwhudson: didn't think so
<ajmitch> back in the kde 1.x/2.x days
<ibeardslee> thumper: another bunch of updates landed .. seeing the alt-tab seems to work now
 * ajmitch will probably try & upgrade to oneiric this week to see what's broken
<thumper> my freaking touchpad is still broken
 * ibeardslee was impressed that his graphics tablet 'just works' now
<mwhudson> my touchpad doesn't seem to work in natty, but it sucks anyway
<mwhudson> (luckily i have a thinkpad i guess)
 * ajmitch rarely uses a touchpad, it's so annoying
<karora> ajmitch: I didn't find so much stuff broken when I upgraded to Oneiric.
<karora> It was when I installed it from scratch that everything seemed borked.
<ajmitch> I expect that at least a few things will break for me
<ibeardslee> I had problems with the upgrade until I removed gdm
<ojwb> thumper: I saw this and thought of you: http://fairfaxmedia.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx
<ojwb> or your avatar rather
<thumper> ojwb: that link isn't very useful
<ojwb> oh sorry: http://fairfaxmedia.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx?newspaper=the+hutt+news&cid=1829
<thumper> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-14
<ajmitch> right, laptop upgraded to maverick, so I'm only ~11 months behind now
<hads> I bailed on Unity, currently using KDE
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> is the network shite for anyone else this morning?
<ajmitch> by 'the network', you mean freenode?
<ajmitch> they were upgrading & restarting various servers on freenode over the last half hour
<snail> ajmitch: i think everyone and their dogs have networking work scheduled for this morning and I'm seeing the perfect storm here.
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-15
<thumper> afternoon
<timClicks> sweet! the ubuntu monospace font looks great
<chilts> timClicks: are you using it in your editor already?
 * chilts is just reading http://design.canonical.com/2010/11/the-monospace-is-coming/
<ojwb> wow, typotastic
<chilts> Andale Mono looks quite nice
<chilts> I have no idea what Emacs uses, it's the same one it was back in 2000 as far as I can tell
<timClicks> chilts: yes, just join the launchpad team as per docs
<timClicks> http://design.canonical.com/2011/09/ubuntu-monospace-beta/
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> there should be a law about it being this bright in the morning when I'm tired
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I like the fact that the 'l' has a bit on top and bottom that go different ways (rather than having it go both ways at the bottom)
<chilts> it makes it easier to see from '1'
<ajmitch> looking at this new font?
 * ajmitch wonders if he has access to the ppa already
<Atamira> morning
 * ajmitch just found a good reason to go to LCA in ballarat next year, there's a beer festival there on the saturday after LCA :)
<chilts> heh
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> there has been a bit of .. "a ticket to the festival would be great in the loot bag", "do they know a bunch of geeks are in town, should the LCA organisers arrange a discount" et etc
<Atamira> im away for the weekend
<Atamira> have a great open software day whoevers going
<hads> That makes me wish I was going even more.
<hads> Sadly, not sure if I can make it this year, which would be the second in a row.
 * ibeardslee is presenting this year
<ajmitch> sysadmin miniconf?
<ajmitch> or the main conference as well?
<ibeardslee> just the main
<ajmitch> nice, what are you talking on?
<ibeardslee> https://linux.conf.au/schedule/55/view_talk?day=tuesday
<ajmitch> looks interesting
 * ajmitch is hoping to be able to get to LCA again
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-16
 * hads will have a 3ish week old baby
<hads> Not sure if I can swing leaving then.
<ibeardslee> not even tempted to "but but I had it all booked before then" ?
<ojwb> hmm, did the earth move for you?
<mwhudson> yeah
<ojwb> felt like it might have been a small (or distant) quake, but my partner wondered if she had felt one too
<mwhudson> well, not me, but a few people
<ojwb> nothing on geonet yet
<mwhudson> some stuff on the shaking map on the front page
<ojwb> http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/drums/ shows something too
<mwhudson> but not http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/drums/wel-drum.html (yet?)
<mwhudson> http://twitter.com/#!/Wright_Now/status/114572148185645056
<ojwb> maybe they don't update at exactly the same time
<ojwb> now showing on the wel-drum
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> i wonder if gns know an earthquake has happened when all of the sysadmins pagers light up?
<ojwb> there's some sort of automatic paging AIUI
<ojwb> jenny's at GNS, but not in the geonet bit
<mwhudson> yeah, something like that
<ojwb> apparently there's on guy who always seems to have the pager when there's a big one out of hours
 * ibeardslee was taking the stairs rather than the lift for the next 1/2 hour or so
#ubuntu-nz 2011-09-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> as of today, I've been blogging in various places for a decade
<chilts> snail: happy bloggin birthday
<chilts> as of next Feb, I'll have had chilts.org for 10 years :)
 * ajmitch has never really been that interested in blogging
 * ibeardslee has tried on a number of occasions .. mainly as a way to find better ways to get stuff out of my head and onto 'paper'
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson is a natural at not blogging
<snail> people may or may not be interested in http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/272215,millions-of-student-exams-tests-and-data-exposed.aspx
<snail> looks like time to upgrade to moodle
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-10
<ibeardslee> quantal unity gui in KVM has some degree of less than desirable
 * ibeardslee wonders what it would take to maintain Sunbird with the updates going into the Lightning plugin
<ajmitch> probably more than you'd like
<ibeardslee> yeah .. a quick look looks like it won't be simple
<ibeardslee> maybe the trick would be just to nag Mozilla about lightning being treated as a component rather than an extension
<ajmitch> given their lack of ongoing thunderbird development, don't get your hopes up
<ibeardslee> so is thunderbird going to be dropped as the default mail client in Ubuntu?
 * ajmitch shrugs
 * ibeardslee wishes he had the $$ to throw at something (well many things) and say 'this needs to be sorted'
<ajmitch> throwing money at things without adequate direction can lead to all sorts of issues :)
<ibeardslee> true, but you gotta ask about the sanity of throwing Thunderbird as an Evolution replacement, without actually finishing the job.
 * ibeardslee is just a bit whiny while trying to build an sane default desktop build for staff.
<chilts> is there such a thing as a standard desktop inside Catalyst?
<ibeardslee> ish.  When people start they have a machine built for them .. that's the default.
<ibeardslee> a lot of people rebuild/reinstall, but there are more and more people that aren't the hacker type and just want to be able to work
<ibeardslee> plus, our process of creating our own 'standard' desktop with easy to use and configure setups means that we have a knowledge base for doing the same elsewhere.
<chilts> true
<chilts> I guess as the company gets larger with more non-technical people, it makes sense
<chilts> even with technical people too I suppose
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> and what a lovely one it is too
<chilts> shame I'm in a "team building" exercise for the next 4 hours
<chilts> at least it's chargeable :)
<ojwb> not an outdoor team building exercise I take it?
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> ojwb: yeah, indoors
<chilts> in a small room, lots of people, getting hotter
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> fmarier: for some reason I had someone emailing me about fcheck & the deprecation warning you fixed several months ago
<ajmitch> I'm guessing that it's not really a important bug to fix in 12.04
<fmarier> ajmitch: the one i put in my PPA?
<ajmitch> I synced fcheck from debian a long time ago, I can't see anywhere that'd list me as maintainer :)
<ajmitch> but the version in precise still throws that deprecation warning, I think
<fmarier> yeah
<fmarier> it's one of those annoying problems where technically it's just a warning and doesn't break anything
<ajmitch> but it's annoying enough to spam you every day?
<fmarier> but in practice, because of the cron email spammage, it means you pretty much install the package from my PPA or you stop using fcheck
<ajmitch> so it might be worth fixing for 12.04 still, since it really lowers the value of a warning system that cries wolf all the time
<fmarier> IIRC, it spams you everytime fcheck runs (every 6-12 hours)
<fmarier> i think it's worth fixing. given that the fix is just a sync from debian
<fmarier> that's all I did and it's been working fine for a few months
<ajmitch> sorry that the bug wasn't spotted before precise was released :)
<fmarier> looking at my PPA, there's two more packages with cron spam: rkhunter (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rkhunter/+bug/883324) and popularity-contest (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/popularity-contest/+bug/858697)
<fmarier> they are not as straightforward as fcheck though because the packages in Debian have more changes
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-11
<ojwb> it's hailing in wellington
<ajmitch> nice to see it moving up the country
<ajmitch> still hailing occasionally in dunedin
<ojwb> you could have warned me, i'd hung the washing out
<ojwb> it's now wetter than when it started
<ojwb> perhaps I won't go in for perl mongers this evening
<stuartyeates> \j #wikipedia-en
<stuartyeates> \j #wikipedia-en
<kcj> stuartyeates: Are you sleepy or something? :P
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> hmm interesting .. been playing trying to remove misc locales, languages etc
<ibeardslee> seems the en_NZ has less translations than mi
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> i'm failing to boot a machine single user from the alternate install CD
<ojwb> going into expert mode and trying to specify "s" as a boot option just gives a normal boot
<ojwb> with precise
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-12
<thomi> lifeless: got any advice for how to responsibly deprecate parts of a python module over time? Any hints / pointers?
<thomi> I'm sure I've seen people use a '@deprecated' decorator, not sure how effective that is though
<lifeless> thomi: rm ? :)
<thomi> heh
<thomi> I guess I was looking for a nice way to phase out old functions that I don't want people using.
<thomi> Are you suggesting that it's better to just bite the bullet and delete them and deal with the fallout?
<lifeless> Well
<lifeless> So there are a few nuances
<lifeless> do you have an ecosystem?
<lifeless> How much time do folk in that ecosystem have? How much will it annoy them having to deal with deprecations?
<lifeless> For instance, if you have a three tier thing
<lifeless> core -> plugins -> users
<lifeless> then when core deprecates something, and then removes, plugins have a grace period, which can be good
<lifeless> but if you have
<lifeless> core -> users
<lifeless> then deprecation doesn't really do anything
<lifeless> as the folk affected are the folk with the power and expectation of fixing.
<lifeless> bzr has some decorators you could snarf
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thomi> lifeless: sorry, I had to dissapear yesterday - thanks for your answer
<thomi> I'm talking about autopilot, so I have core -> users
<Atamira> moring
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<fmarier> has everybody seen this already? http://no.softwarepatents.org.nz/
<lifeless> I sure hope so !
<fmarier> lifeless: me too, but just in case :)
<ajmitch> s/seen/signed/
<lifeless> thomi: so yeah, changing an API on your users is much less traumatic when they aren't producing other components in the ecosystem
<thomi> lifeless: sounds good to me. Especially since (so far), I'm a developer on all the projects that use autopilot
<ajmitch> that makes it a bit easier to coordinate deprecations
<thomi> yeah
<lifeless> for direct use in that situation I wouldn't deprecate
<lifeless> deprecation in e.g. bzrlib is much more important IMNSHO.
<lifeless> of course, if you want to grow an ecosystem - chicken and egg :)
<thomi> yeah
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-13
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning :)
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
<Presonus_Probs> Hi roomies :) first time user here, sorry if im in the wrong channel
<Presonus_Probs> anyone got any exp with Presonus mixing desks on Ubuntu Studio?
<ibeardslee> not me sorry
<ajmitch> sounds fairly specialised, have you asked in #ubuntustudio ?
<Presonus_Probs> thanks anyway :) do you know of any other channels or servers to ask on? Im on UbuntuDev and UbuntuStudio atm
<Presonus_Probs> oops! slow typing :) thx
<Presonus_Probs> its mainly trying to get Jack to find it
<Presonus_Probs> never used Ubuntu before :D Its gorgeous, now if only I could get my firewire card to plugnplay like it used to
<ibeardslee> an internal firewire card should 'just work'
<ibeardslee> although I have had some 'fun' trying to get it to control my video camera
<Presonus_Probs> Hmmm yeah everything I have googled said it should just work out of the box
<Presonus_Probs> I even reinstalled UbuntuStudio from scratch with the card in incase it made a difference
<ibeardslee> have you used linux/unix much before?
<ibeardslee> have you had it work in that same machine with a different OS?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-14
<Presonus_Probs> nope never used anything ubuntu or linux before really, I once resurrected a crappy laptop with puppy linux, thats about it
<Presonus_Probs> yes had it working with WIndows7 Ultimate
<ibeardslee> hmm ok
<Presonus_Probs> Im moving to linux so I can stream the audio across the network out of my studio
<ibeardslee> do you know exactly the type of firewire card it is?
<Presonus_Probs> mixing desk is a presonus studiolive16.0.2
<Presonus_Probs> firewire is a MIC
<Presonus_Probs> has chinese writing on it and a serial number
<ibeardslee> heh
<Presonus_Probs> :P dunno if that helps hehe
<ibeardslee> sudo lshw | less
<ibeardslee> if you can type that ^^ into a terminal, it'll give a nice list of the hardware the OS can identify
<Presonus_Probs> was that for me...
<ibeardslee> Presonus_Probs: yes :)
<Presonus_Probs> im a total tard at linux...
<Presonus_Probs> i can tell sudo is code but thats as far as i got
<Presonus_Probs> sorry command
<ibeardslee> from there you can scroll up and down and see if you can identify more details about the card
<Presonus_Probs> aha sweet
<ibeardslee> lshw = list hardware
<Presonus_Probs> sudo: 1shw command not found
<Presonus_Probs> oops L shw
<ibeardslee> heh yeah lowercase 'L'
<Presonus_Probs> SHould I paste the results? I dont want a bot kick for flooding
<Presonus_Probs> (do channels still use bots these days?)
<Presonus_Probs> http://pastebin dot com/QwEW8LMz
<Presonus_Probs> whoops disconnected
<ibeardslee> yeah that didn't work too well
<Presonus_Probs> I gotta brush up on my IRC handles
<ibeardslee> try ..
<ibeardslee> sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/lshw.txt
<ibeardslee> that should create a file on your desktop that you can paste into pastebin
<ibeardslee> and if you just dump the url straight into irc, we don't need to tweak it ourselves
<Presonus_Probs> do I need to create the .txt first
<ibeardslee> nope
<Presonus_Probs> #ubuntustudio
<ibeardslee> that what the '>' does
<Presonus_Probs> bash: -/Desktop/lshw.txt no such file
<ibeardslee> ~ not -
<Presonus_Probs> haha gotcha :P had to get close to my screen to see that one
<ibeardslee> heh
<Presonus_Probs> can you paste into terminal?
<Presonus_Probs> Im getting ^C
<ibeardslee> Ctrl+Shift+C
<ibeardslee> to paste into terminal
<ibeardslee> although you can also highlight and middle click
 * ibeardslee must get going .. will catch up where things get to when I get back
<Presonus_Probs>  aha http://pastebin.com/82fgBZUH
<Presonus_Probs> thanks for your help lbeardslee :)
<ojwb> nothing obviously looks like a firewire card there
<Presonus_Probs> :S
<Presonus_Probs> that sounds ominous
<hads> Isn't fireware a standard driver?
<Presonus_Probs> should be FFADO is giving errors though
<Presonus_Probs> studio@studio:~$ `jackd -d firewire`
<Presonus_Probs> libffado 2.999.0- built Feb 17 2012 15:52:28
<Presonus_Probs> firewire ERR: FFADO: Error creating virtual device
<Presonus_Probs> Cannot attach audio driver
<Presonus_Probs> JackServer::Open() failed with -1
<Presonus_Probs> Failed to open server
<Presonus_Probs> jackdmp: command not found
<hads> Try; ffado-test ListDevices
<hads> I know nothing about Firewire by the way, never used it in my life.
<Presonus_Probs> thanks for the suggestions hads :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-09-16
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: remember that `/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p` you suggested a while back when I was complaining my PC couldn't upgrade to Quantal because the card wasn't supported with unity?
<ibeardslee> Not blacklisted:          no
<ibeardslee> Unity 3D supported:       no
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-09
<thomi> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> Someone posted this on Tweeter this morning; http://www.pythonapi.com/
<chilts> interesting idea, I should do one for Node.js
<snail> hads: the problem with that is that it's a short list, really it either needs a "long list" of APIs to second tier services, or a row of "search 'API python' on github" "search 'API python' on google code" ...
<chilts> and also, I guess there are many libs and that shows only one for each service
<olly> TMTOWTDI
<chilts> speaking of which, I can't make PerlMongers tonight :(
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: did you really get married the day before your birthday?
<thumper> yes
<thumper> and two days before Rachel's
<thumper> so we go, 9, 10, 11 Sept
<mwhudson> hah
<mwhudson> very well organized
<lifeless> thumper: LOL brilliant
<mwhudson> thumper: should have aimed to have kid no 1 on 12 i guess?
<thumper> mwhudson: kid no 1 was not planned
<thumper> so that went out the window
<snail> thumper: adopt kid #1 from yourselves, so you can pick a new 'birthday' ...
<thumper> haha
<thumper> kinda like not having kid birthdays around ours
<thumper> they are jan/feb/jun
<snail> there were people in our antenatal class who were aiming for a particular day. turns out that it's not the kind of projectile you have control over...
<olly> an incontinental missile?
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-10
<chilts> scud missile?
<chilts> I think our first is gonna pop on my Dad's birthday (1st Oct)
<chilts> 4 weeks 'til EDD
<snail> chilts: have you done the antenatal thing?
<chilts> snail: yeah, had two lots of Sundays a few weeks back
<snail> chilts: i recommend working on keeping the group going. Theo is now eight months old and the antenatal group has been really, really good
<chilts> sounds good ... I think we'll be having a meet up sometime after all the babies have arrived
<chilts> though I think we may try and see a couple of others before that
<snail> chilts: also a good group to talk about which shops have baby equipment sales on this week
<snail> oh, and grats, by the way
 * olly gets a glimpse into a whole different world
<chilts> snail: thanks :)
<snail> chilts: also it's a great group to share baby photos with without turning off all your current friends
<snail> chilts: and just in case no one has warned you: you know they look like aliens when they come out, right?
<hads> heh
<chilts> snail: yep, we saw lots of alien types in the antenatel classes, though I kinda expect it'll be weird in a few different ways :)
<snail> chilts: they're all weird in different ways, they're people after all
<ibeardslee> don't they just start off as noisy poo machines?
<snail> ibeardslee: for the first couple of days it's not poo but tar; after that they become poo machines
<snail> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meconium
<snail> chilts: have you done the 'i really shouldn't have google imaged that' thing yet?
<chilts> snail: I do that all the time
<chilts> wait, what?
<chilts> :)
<chilts> but yes, we've talked about all that stuff and I've seen much of it with my neices and nephew anyway :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<snail> morning
<snail> i'm guessing the bad power / lightening strike was campus-local rather than wellington wide?
<ibeardslee> must have been
<ibeardslee> although there seem to be other problems going on related to the breeze
<ibeardslee> power is out to the signals on the Hutt Valley train line
<snail> to be honest the bad power here could have been construction
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> chilts: following up from yesterday, I recommend a breast-feeding app. my wife lives and dies by one
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> snail: ah, yeah, I've seen a few people use one of those
<chilts> which one do you use?
<mwhudson> i made a nice graph of phoebe's feeding times over the first few months using an app's csv export and R :)
<mwhudson> http://michael.hudsondoyle.geek.nz/o.png
<thumper> heh
<thumper> we always fed on demand and didn't try to limit to specific times
<thumper> worked for us
<mwhudson> right
<snail> chilts: i believe that they're all pretty much functionally equivalent; pick one that works well on your platform and let the other half pick the shiny
<thumper> mwhudson: looked like there was time on the 14th of sept where she fed for 6 hours
<mwhudson> but spotting trends is still fun for a geek :)
<thumper> well, 3-4
<mwhudson> thumper: i presume that's a "forgot to stop the app" incident :)
<thumper> :)
<mwhudson> it's clear from that graph how quickly she stopped feeding between 2100 and 0300 or so
<snail> mwhudson: babies sleep better when in physical contact with an adult for the first couple of months (before they have their own themo-regulation). we had a couple of multi-hour feeds
<mwhudson> (mostly)
<snail> the physical contact thing got harder when he learnt that we were two people and i wasn't the one with milky goodness
<snail> chilts: you may also want to set up a photo app on the same device with single-click send to a social media group on the platform of your choice. I strongly suggest you set up a 'people interested in flood of baby photos' group before the sleep deprivation sets in
<olly> and 'people interested in floods of pictures of sleep deprived adults'
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-11
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> what a damn awesome day here in auckland
<Atamira> just awesome
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> much damage down your way ibeardslee ?
<ibeardslee> not for me, I imagine there are a few people trying to get in touch with builders, arbourists etc
<snail> morning
<snail> 4.5 hours of powercut yesterday in johnsonville
 * ibeardslee didn't get that
<ibeardslee> although there was plenty of flickering
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Lightning is impressive; http://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-herald/news/9154831/Historic-oak-torn-apart-by-lightning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> wow
<snail> hads: what's impressive is how few electrical components get fried in serious electrical stroms
<snail> especially since we didn't pull a GB and change our system after WWII
<olly> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<snail> I'm so tempted to write a script to use https://fyi.org.nz/ to log a request with every government department saying "The NSA has been revealed to be corrupting security standards (link, link link). Does the department rely on NSA influenced standards for protecting the personal information of New Zealanders? Is the department taking any steps to wean itself off the known-corrupt influences?"
<snail> starting with the ACC and DIA
<ajmitch> you're assuming that they protect the information & don't just lieave it sitting on a public network share
<mwhudson> when the departments in question are sharing information by emailing excel spreadsheets around, there are bigger problems i think
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-09-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-10
<kcj[work]> Morning
<mwhudson> kcj[work]: an interesting theory
<kcj[work]> It'll be morning somewhere at least.@
<kcj[work]> .*
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-09-14
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-08
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-09-13
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-12
<atamira> good morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-09-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-09-11
<atamira> morning
<atamira> its a 'weather cant make up its mind whether to rain or be sunny' day today in auckland
<ibeardslee> Mōrena
<olly> Morning
<chilts> morning
<atamira> ibeardslee, how do you get the macron above the o? ive installed the maori language thing. i fiddle with the keyboard and its like jumping through hoops just to get it working
<olly> atamira: AltGr+} then o works for me
<olly> that's without having installed any maori-specific stuff
#ubuntu-nz 2017-09-12
<ibeardslee> atamira: rightalt+vowel
<ibeardslee> https://kupu.maori.nz/about/macrons-keyboard
<olly> ibeardslee: 404
<ibeardslee> https://kupu.maori.nz/about/macrons-keyboard-setup
<ibeardslee> try that, helpful if one copies the full URL
<mwhudson> āēīōū
#ubuntu-nz 2017-09-13
<ibeardsl1e> yay
<olly> ITYM ȳāȳ
<atamira> thanks ibeardslee . have saved the page . will try it out later.
